

Quotes from 2012 - 31reasons
http://www.wfs.org/blogs/thomas-frey/eight-shocking-quotes-2012-will-redefine-our-future

======
vijayr
By 2030 over 2 billion jobs will disappear

Big data will replace the need for 80% of all doctors

Those two are scary

~~~
31reasons
I think thats good news. Aren't people tired of jobs that they don't love ?
These 2 billion jobs will be done by the robots and computers, and eventually
it will be 99% jobs. But thats the goal. But until we move to 99%, there will
be lot of pain caused by loss of job and income unless governments create
protection plans for people.

But I am wondering what kind of innovation would get rid of 80% of lawyers!

~~~
vijayr
_But I am wondering what kind of innovation would get rid of 80% of lawyers!_

Now, THAT would be very welcome !!

